# white slimy stuff in tank



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I did about a 33% WC last night, one gallon removed from a 3 gallon tank. A few days ago I had to pull out the floating log because it had white snow looking stuff on the bottom in the inside and bottom of the outside.

Last night while doing the WC i noticed that the same slimy white stuff was on top of the heater and down the airline in the back of the tank. I did a 100% WC on 02-Jan-13 and only added in 1ml of Prime and 1ml of Flourish along with two compact sword plants and one anubis along with Glory. 

So it has only been 5 days since the fresh start, I kept the plants and sponge in the old tank water until the new tank was ready for it. I gave them a thorough cleaning by hand in the old tank water to get off any particulate before placing them back in the tank.

Could I have transferred something or is this normal for having live plants?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

It could be that you have hard water and minerals are building up.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

It is from your wood you put in there. It's very common and nothing to worry about. It will go away on it's own. Usually takes a couple weeks or so. If it's look bothers you, just take your wood out and scrub it. It may come back so you will just have to repeat until it doesn't return. It won't harm your fish or other plants.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

ILLBETHEJUDGE
I have been testing the water using the strips and my water seems pretty normal. I know they are not accurate but they do not indicate that my water as soft or hard.

ktbrew
So the plastic floating betta log from petsmart will cause it? interesting....thanks for the info.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I get the same thing on my heaters. Someone here referred to it as heater slime. I'm not sure why it happens, but it's not harmful.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

glad to hear that it is nothing to really worry about. Thanks everyone for the info


----------

